# Anyone Familiar with Allan Savory Controversial Method of Agriculture?



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I read about this in _Eating Well_ magazine. Then I researched it on the internet. There are scientists who say it is pure bunk, but it certainly appears to create beautiful strong healthy pastures. Anyone had some experience with the this method of agriculture? Anyone have an opinion?

https://www.savory.global/

Allan Savory?s TED talk is wrong, and the benefits of holistic grazing have been debunked.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't have time to read through it all right now but I would say at a quick glance that his ideas are seriously flawed.
Trees are more effective at absorbing Carbon Monoxide and methane than grassland plants - evergreens like pine and fir trees have been shown to absorb methane quite well.
I don't see any point in increasing the numbers of cattle to have grazing land to absorb the gas they produce - surely increasing arable farming and growing more trees would work better? Young trees absorb carbon monoxide better than old ones so growing for lumber and constantly replanting is a good idea


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Anything that labels itself as 'Holistic' get a hard side eye from me. 

The idea of using pasture as a carbon sequestor is flawed. Grasses only provide short term storage and it is not removed from the current cycle, unlike carbon storage in trees.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For me there needs to be a separation of topics before one can discuss 1) Allan Savory, 2) Holistic Management Theory and 3) carbon sequestration..... the audience (g) also needs to understand the uniqueness of every region no matter how similar many regions appear to be in relation to other regions as well as understand the environment's (as a whole as well as it's parts) role as a carbon dioxide sink. He needs to be taken as one small part of a culture looking to invoke change. There are many other names out there that are much higher on my list of "go to" for information starting with Andre Voisin. I tend to a take what you need or find useful or what works and leave the rest attitude. Other good reads authors in no particular order are Wes Jackson, Wendall Berry, Masanobu Fukuoka, Kinsey, Pollan, Mollison, Pfeiffer, Podolinsky, Sims, Walters, Francis. Some alive, some long gone. I few I have met, attended their lectures or have had as mentors. I have read most all of their writings at some point.


----------

